# Prestige Automatic Pressure Cooker



## runner (Nov 19, 2013)

I use pressure cookers all the time, but someone had just kindly given me a Prestige automatic, about 10 years old, but with no manual. Can anyone give me a quick guide to usage?


----------



## trophywench (Nov 20, 2013)

No sorry, I only have a dead normal (Prestige) pressure cooker.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 20, 2013)

There's a manual on this page for a Prestige Automatic, hopefully the model you have 

http://www.pressurecooker.com.au/Pressure-Cooker-Instruction-Manuals


----------



## runner (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks for replies, that model looks a similar age Northe, but it's a different one.  However, looks like I can use the cooker on 'manual', which is fine with me.


----------

